# Alloy Wheel Sealant



## Specus (Jan 11, 2013)

Please recommend a good wheel sealant - designed to last a year. Intend taking wheels off, cleaning and sealing shortly but don't want to have to do them again for a year or so. 

I am looking at Gtechniq C5 Wheel Armour.

Thanks.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

C5 is always the popular choice so I think you have selected wisely but you could look at Carpro Dlux as well.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

I applied C5 to my rear wheels and Sonax Extreme Wheel seal to the fronts in Oct16. As of the end of Feb17 they were both still going strong showing no difference between them, unfortunately I had new tyres fitted before one of them deteriorated, hence the fronts where cleaned and now, as I have no C5 left have decided to stick with Sonax because of its price..


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I've put dlux on my wheel faces this afternoon, I haven't bothered doing the whole wheel as white worm has began on all 4 wheels, will give it a fighting chance until I get round to having them powdercoated 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chrislazski (Apr 21, 2015)

I've just bought wowos crystal sealant to try. Will do the car and the wheels and see how it fairs.


----------



## Bizcam (Nov 19, 2012)

Sealed mine with Gtechinq C5 wheel armour over the weekend.


----------



## e21spec (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi 
Is the c5 good for Diamond cut wheels without lacquer

Thanks


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I'd go for C5 too, I have some at home just not used it yet.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

e21spec said:


> Hi
> Is the c5 good for Diamond cut wheels without lacquer
> 
> Thanks


I don't think it bonds very well, the quote below is from 
http://gtechniq.com/products/auto/perfect/exterior/paint/c5-wheel-armour :



> C5 is safe to use on all standard fitment rims supplied with new vehicles including satin and matte finishes (C5 will not add gloss) and rims that have a bare metal polished look as these will be finished with a clear coat that C5 can bond to
> 
> We do not recommend using C5 Wheel Armour on polished, unlacquered rims in countries that salt roads for ice prevention


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Funny that, wouldnt of thought of it not bonding to polished unlacquered rims, good to know that


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

chongo said:


> Funny that, wouldnt of thought of it not bonding to polished unlacquered rims, good to know that


Chongo, go to your naughty step and have a time out, :lol:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Chongo, go to your naughty step and have a time out, :lol:


Not again :wall: that's twice in 3 years:lol:


----------



## e21spec (Jul 7, 2014)

Thanks for the reply Steelghost


----------

